# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Koliko puta se smije roditi na carski?

## Maya_78

Zanima me jer znam da nije preporučljivo više puta, a znam curu koja se već 4. put porađa na carski rez.
Znam da su veliki rizici (puknuće maternice i sl.), ali da li preporučuju npr. nakon 2 ili 3 carska da se "prestane" s trudnoćama?

----------


## ivana7997

meni jesu nakon drugog carskog, ali ne zbog carskog, nego zbog drugih komplikacija u trudnocama

----------


## mali karlo

ja čula da se na carski smije roditi 3 puta   :/

----------


## iridana2666

Moja susjeda je rodila 3 puta elektivnim i to sve u razdoblju od 4 godine

----------


## Romina

koliko znam top topova je tri puta ikao znam ženu koja je došla na peti

----------


## Felix

bila je prije kojih petnaestak godina emisija o zeni koja je 6 sinova rodila carskim.
mislim da to najvise ovisi o vrsti carskog, i okolnostima koji su doveli do njega.

----------


## Nina

Ne preropruca se vise od 3 puta. 
No kao i uvijek,ima zena koje unatoc tome ostanu trudne jos jednom ili dvaput.

----------


## buba klara

Evo iznijeti ću primjer moje poznanice koja je 4 puta u 8 godina rodila na carski, tu na Sv. Duhu, kod dr. Matijevića. Rečeno joj je da je puno važnije kako je napravljen carski nego broj puta.

----------


## Romina

doktori su bili i više nego ljuti jel je dobila polipe i još neke stvari od toliko carskih ...e sad nemam pojma detalje ali koliko sam skužila pretjerala je

----------


## Poslid

Ja sam imala 3 i nakon toga sterilizaciju na vlastiti zahtjev. Iako su mi rekli da su imali slučaj od 5 CR, ja nisam htjela više riskirati.

----------


## Poslid

> doktori su bili i više nego ljuti jel je dobila polipe i još neke stvari od toliko carskih ...e sad nemam pojma detalje ali koliko sam skužila pretjerala je


I meni su rekli nakon zadnjeg carskog da sam imala polipe i da su mi morali odrezati dio potrbušice da bi me mogli sašiti. Ali sfušali su oni puno toga do tog trena, pa nije bilo drugih komentara.

----------


## maca faca

> ja čula da se na carski smije roditi 3 puta   :/


Hallo?! Pa vikrorija od Davida B. je rodila 3 puta i planira dalje na carski? Ne kužim žene koje hoče carski, mislim onak prirodno je prirodno, a i još su mi smješnije one koje plačaju za to, fakat im tak i treba! S druge strane one koje imaju toliko komplicirane trudnoće da moraju na carski neka nemaju više od 2 djece jer pobogu uvijek se nešto može fakat zakomplicirat i bilo bi stvarno glupo ostaviti dvoje djece tati. Ja sam rodila prvo djete na carski jer je bila velika beba, ja debela i nije se okrenuo, pa sam bila prisiljenja na carski, ali druga dva poroda sam isforsirala prirodno jer su se pripremili za porod i bilo mi je suuupeeeer, iako su liječnici svi po redu savjetovali carski zbog prve trudnoće, glupost! Doduše imala sam sreće pa su mi druga djeca bila teška svega 3350 pa nisam ni popucala ni rezana, tak da sam 6 sati nakon poroda normalno hodala, i pušila i pila kavu i sjedila! Moje iskustvo je moje iskustvo i svatko nek se vodi po svojim instinktima, al nemojmo filozofirat, i ak hočemo djete neka to bude na najjednostavniji način.

----------


## pikapolonca

Mislim da nitko ne može odrediti točno da li će uopće doći do komplikacija uslijed carskog, jednog ili više, al da se rizik povećava s brojem carskih, istina je.
Svaka žena mora biti upoznata sa mogućim rizicima i odlučiti na temelju točnih podataka koje dobije.

----------


## bfamily

> ... tak da sam 6 sati nakon poroda normalno hodala, i *pušila* i pila kavu i sjedila!...


I ti se sa ovim hvališ????   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Marsupilami

Ja sam prije 2,5 mjeseca imala 4. carski.
Unatoc tome eticka komisija odbila mi je zahtjev za sterilizacijom jer sam premlada, zato se ja zbog svoje "mladosti" moram u drugoj bolnici podvrgavati jos jednoj operaciji da bih obavila sterilizaciju   :Evil or Very Mad:  
Svi, ali bas svi lijecnici s kojima sam razgovarala slazu se da je sami broj carskih rezova bio dovoljna indikacija za sterilizaciju, a kamoli jos i moja anamneza uza sve to, ali to je vec druga tema.

Kada to obavim, tuzit cu eticko povjerenstvo Petrove bolnice   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## maca faca

> maca faca prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ... tak da sam 6 sati nakon poroda normalno hodala, i *pušila* i pila kavu i sjedila!...
> 
> 
> I ti se sa ovim hvališ????


To si ti poboldala, a ja sam samo bila iskrena. Ispričavam se ako sam te ... nešto kao, nedostaje mi riječi!

----------


## maca faca

> Ja sam prije 2,5 mjeseca imala 4. carski.
> Unatoc tome eticka komisija odbila mi je zahtjev za sterilizacijom jer sam premlada, zato se ja zbog svoje "mladosti" moram u drugoj bolnici podvrgavati jos jednoj operaciji da bih obavila sterilizaciju   
> Svi, ali bas svi lijecnici s kojima sam razgovarala slazu se da je sami broj carskih rezova bio dovoljna indikacija za sterilizaciju, a kamoli jos i moja anamneza uza sve to, ali to je vec druga tema.
> 
> Kada to obavim, tuzit cu eticko povjerenstvo Petrove bolnice


Nemoj nikog tužit, radije tu energiju upotrijebi za nekakvu vrstu kontracepcije, čak ni podvezivanje nije stopostotna zaštita, a nekako mislim da vađenje organa baš nije najsretnije riješenje, kaj ja znam, imam troje djece jedno za drugim praktički, jako je naporno, nemam u planu imati više ali nisam ziher da mi za 5 ili 10 godina nebu došlo opet, iako sa današnjeg gledišta bih se zašamarala kad bi mi to palo na pamet. Moja mama ima četvero, (dobro stoječa obitelj smo bili ) tak da je to četvto djete rodila u 41 godini i nije joj žao. Kužiš možda i tebi dođe za par godina opet, a s obzirom da nisi napisala zakaj carski 4x, ne znam kaj da ti velim. Brijem da su djeca najbolje kaj ti se može desit u životu, ako nisi socijalni slučaj, i muž nije alkos, sve drugo (materjalno) može doći i proći i s tim se ne treba zamarat.

----------


## slava

> Ja sam prije 2,5 mjeseca imala 4. carski.
> Unatoc tome eticka komisija odbila mi je zahtjev za sterilizacijom jer sam premlada, zato se ja zbog svoje "mladosti" moram u drugoj bolnici podvrgavati jos jednoj operaciji da bih obavila sterilizaciju   
> Svi, ali bas svi lijecnici s kojima sam razgovarala slazu se da je sami broj carskih rezova bio dovoljna indikacija za sterilizaciju, a kamoli jos i moja anamneza uza sve to, ali to je vec druga tema.
> 
> Kada to obavim, tuzit cu eticko povjerenstvo Petrove bolnice


:shock:  :shock:  ne mogu vjerovati

----------


## roby

> mali karlo prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja čula da se na carski smije roditi 3 puta   :/
> 
> 
> Hallo?! Pa vikrorija od Davida B. je rodila 3 puta i planira dalje na carski? Ne kužim žene koje hoče carski, mislim onak prirodno je prirodno, a i još su mi smješnije one koje plačaju za to, fakat im tak i treba! 
> 
> .... tak da sam 6 sati nakon poroda normalno hodala, i pušila i pila kavu i sjedila! Moje iskustvo je moje iskustvo i svatko nek se vodi po svojim instinktima, al nemojmo filozofirat, i ak hočemo djete neka to bude na najjednostavniji način.


Zašto tak im i treba? Stvarno ti komentar nije na mjestu...
A ovo o pušenju ne želim ni komentirati.

----------


## maca faca

> Mislim da nitko ne može odrediti točno da li će uopće doći do komplikacija uslijed carskog, jednog ili više, al da se rizik povećava s brojem carskih, istina je.
> Svaka žena mora biti upoznata sa mogućim rizicima i odlučiti na temelju točnih podataka koje dobije.


Naravno da može doći uvijek do komplikacija i prvi i petnaesti put, ne znam zašto se zamarati time, ja govorim o rizičnoj trudnoći kao takvoj, kao naprimjer ako ti netko kaže da ćeš poginut ako se voziš 300 km/h po hrvatskim autoputima, a ti ipak to radiš, onda ne znam kaj ti nije jasno?!

----------


## ZO

*Marsupilami* je sigurno dobro razmislila o tome što želi i svjesna je svoje odluke tako da mislim da to ne treba preispitivati....
mislim da je Viktoriju B. zaista bolje ne spominjati u bilo kojem kontekstu jer se ne može uspoređivati s nama običnim smrtnicima...pa žena nije izašla iz bolnice dok je nisu sredili da izgleda kao da nikada nije bila trudna...niti jednom....

----------


## maca faca

> *Marsupilami* je sigurno dobro razmislila o tome što želi i svjesna je svoje odluke tako da mislim da to ne treba preispitivati....
> mislim da je Viktoriju B. zaista bolje ne spominjati u bilo kojem kontekstu jer se ne može uspoređivati s nama običnim smrtnicima...pa žena nije izašla iz bolnice dok je nisu sredili da izgleda kao da nikada nije bila trudna...niti jednom....


Ne kužim?! Nisam V.B. spominjala u kontekstu njenog fizičkog izgleda, niti sam komentirala njene stiliste, trenere i hrpu ljudi koja se brine o njenom look-u, nego o 3 carskom rezu, sorry kaj za primjer nisam navela "Mihaelu iz zaprešića", jer sam mislila da večina ljudi ne prati njene porode kao victorijine, primjerice jer Mihaela nije bila u svim novinama kad je rodila.Kužiš? A ja ne sumnjam u marsupilami -jevu, odluku, a ako ona ima kaj za reči na moj odgovor razglabat ću s njom, jedino ukoliko si ti njena odvjetnica, a i u tom slučaju ču te odkantat

----------


## ZO

preoštra si za moj ukus, ne znaš pravopis, a još k tome si se tek pojavila i dižeš tenzije do nebesa, hvala lijepo i doviđenja   :Bye:

----------


## maca faca

> preoštra si za moj ukus, ne znaš pravopis, a još k tome si se tek pojavila i dižeš tenzije do nebesa, hvala lijepo i doviđenja


Oprosti zbog ravopisa, jer kuham ručak igram se na kompu jer mi djeca spavaju pa malo sam se opustila, nisam ja ta koja diže tenzije, samo argumentima se pokušavam opravdati.

----------


## bfamily

> preoštra si za moj ukus, ne znaš pravopis, a još k tome si se tek pojavila i dižeš tenzije do nebesa, hvala lijepo i doviđenja


Ovo moram potpisati. 
Maca faca, možeš se ti i opravdavati i argumentirati na lijepši način. Ovako ispada kao da tražiš svađu.

----------


## ljiljan@

> imam troje djece jedno za drugim praktički, jako je naporno, nemam u planu imati više ali nisam ziher da mi za 5 ili 10 godina nebu došlo opet, iako sa današnjeg gledišta bih se zašamarala kad bi mi to palo na pamet. Moja mama ima četvero, (dobro stoječa obitelj smo bili ) tak da je to četvto djete rodila u 41 godini i nije joj žao. Kužiš možda i tebi dođe za par godina opet, a s obzirom da nisi napisala zakaj carski 4x, ne znam kaj da ti velim. Brijem da su djeca najbolje kaj ti se može desit u životu, ako nisi socijalni slučaj, i muž nije alkos, sve drugo (materjalno) može doći i proći i s tim se ne treba zamarat.


Ja se s tobom maca faca slažem. A i s tvojom mamom imam ponešto zajedničko  :Smile:  .
Ima danas dovoljno metoda kontracepcije koje nisu tako invazivne, a da nisu niti abortivne. Ako i nisu 100% sigurne, kombinacijom dviju metoda može se mirno živjeti. Uostalom, što je u životu 100%?

----------


## ZO

> Ima danas dovoljno metoda kontracepcije koje nisu tako invazivne, a da nisu niti abortivne.


jel možeš, molim te, pojasniti što si mislila pod *nisu niti abortivne*?

----------


## ana.m

> maca faca prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ... tak da sam 6 sati nakon poroda normalno hodala, i *pušila* i pila kavu i sjedila!...
> 
> 
> I ti se sa ovim hvališ????


Baš sam i ja to htjela komentirati, vrlo bitna stvar nakon poroda.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## maca faca

> bfamily prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  maca faca prvotno napisa
> ...


ne mogu vjerovat oko čega se tu stvorila buka, pušim, pijem kavu, pobogu ne drogiram se, ne alkoholiziram se, ne maltretiram djecu, brižna sam majka, ostala sam doma do treće godine najmlađeg djeteta da budem s njima da nemoraju ići u vrtić, dobivam umijesto 5.700 kn 1.600 kn za to, kuham, perem, ne znam pravopis, peglam čistim stan i dr,dojila sam ih do godinu dana, svi su hvala bogu zdravi i lijepi, a to što sam zapalila pljugu, ne znam zašto mi se to toliko zamjera, zapravo dolazim do zaključka, unaprijed se isprićavam što ću biti iskrena i izravna da ste vi koji mi to spočitavata licemjerne i ograničene osobe i u svakom trenutku sam spremna suočiti se svama, a vaše mišljenje mi zaista nije bitno i dalje ću pušiti dok god če mi se htijeti. Naravno da to nije vrlo bitna stvar nakon poroda, uopće nije bitna, ali to nisam ni rekla u kontekstu bitne stvari, nego sam htijela reći kako sam se vrlo brzo oporavila!

----------


## ana.m

Gle, poanta je u tome da tvoj način komunikacije nije baš primjeren ovom forumu, meni je taj tvoj način komunikacije primjeren recimo forumu.hr. 
A što se pušenja tiče, to je druga tema...
I od kuda tebi pravo da meni kažeš da sam ograničena i licemjerna?? 
Ohladi malo!

----------


## maca faca

> Gle, poanta je u tome da tvoj način komunikacije nije baš primjeren ovom forumu, meni je taj tvoj način komunikacije primjeren recimo forumu.hr. 
> A što se pušenja tiče, to je druga tema...
> I od kuda tebi pravo da meni kažeš da sam ograničena i licemjerna?? 
> Ohladi malo!


gle, fakat sorry kaj sam si zabrijala da mogu biti iskrena i onakva kakva jesam na svim forumima, a ti i ovim svojim odgovorom dokazuješ upravo to! Bay Bay  :Laughing:

----------


## ana.m

> ana.m prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Gle, poanta je u tome da tvoj način komunikacije nije baš primjeren ovom forumu, meni je taj tvoj način komunikacije primjeren recimo forumu.hr. 
> A što se pušenja tiče, to je druga tema...
> I od kuda tebi pravo da meni kažeš da sam ograničena i licemjerna?? 
> Ohladi malo!
> 
> 
> gle, fakat sorry kaj sam si zabrijala da mogu biti iskrena i onakva kakva jesam na svim forumima, a ti i ovim svojim odgovorom dokazuješ upravo to! Bay Bay


Ja nisam nikoga nazvala licemjernom i ograničenom osobom.

----------


## maca faca

Ja nisam nikoga nazvala licemjernom i ograničenom osobom.

Ne, ali si meni željela nametnuti takav stav, netolerantna si prema različitim ljudima od sebe, je l´ te to manje boli?

----------


## ana.m

> Ja nisam nikoga nazvala licemjernom i ograničenom osobom.
> 
> Ne, ali si meni željela nametnuti takav stav, netolerantna si prema različitim ljudima od sebe, je l´ te to manje boli?


Oprosti molim te o čemu ti pričaš? Kaj sam ja tebi htjela nametnuti?
Daj pročitaj malo više gore kaj si napisala.
I hvala na pitanju, niš' me ne boli!

----------


## ZO

maca faca, stvarno ohladi od te ironije....
nitko ti ništa ne nameće, ovo je forum gdje se razmjenjuju različita mišljenja i različiti stavovi i ako se netko ne slaže s s tobom ne znači da te automatski napada....
s obzirom da ti nije bitno naše mišljenje i omalovažavaš nas ne znam što radiš ovdje....

----------


## Rene2

O.k. ja neću oftopičariti, niti me zanima ovih par prethodnih postova.

Znam samo moju nekadašnju susjedu, kojoj je gyn nakon trećeg carskog podvezao jajovode, ali je ona ubrzo nakon toga ostala trudna i četvrti put. I taj četvrti put je opet rodila carski. Doktor koji je radio carski, tvrdi da je podvezivanje dobro napravljeno, ali isto tako ni to nije 100% kontracepcijsko "sredstvo"

Tako da, Marsupilami, nije ti to neka garancija, ali slažem se da bi trebala tužiti etičko povjerenstvo, jer tko su oni da odlučuju o tvojoj sudbini i da te sile da se podvrgavaš još jednoj operaciji, a već si mogla zaboraviti da si to napravila.

----------


## Marsupilami

> Marsupilami prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja sam prije 2,5 mjeseca imala 4. carski.
> Unatoc tome eticka komisija odbila mi je zahtjev za sterilizacijom jer sam premlada, zato se ja zbog svoje "mladosti" moram u drugoj bolnici podvrgavati jos jednoj operaciji da bih obavila sterilizaciju   
> Svi, ali bas svi lijecnici s kojima sam razgovarala slazu se da je sami broj carskih rezova bio dovoljna indikacija za sterilizaciju, a kamoli jos i moja anamneza uza sve to, ali to je vec druga tema.
> 
> Kada to obavim, tuzit cu eticko povjerenstvo Petrove bolnice  
> 
> ...


maca faca, ja znam o cemu govorim.

Sto se tice podvezivanja jajovoda to je jedina 100% zastita i nema veze s vadjenjem organa, pobrkala si ti loncice meni se cini.
I ne da ce mi za par godina doci zelja za jos djece, ja bi ih sada imala jos, prije 2,5 mjeseca sam rodila kci koju sam izgubila nakon 19 dana   :Crying or Very sad:  
Imala je genetsku manu i zbog toga ja nesmijem vise radjati jer postoji mogucnost da ce se isto ponovno dogoditi, ali tu ima jos faktora koji utjecu na odluku, a to je gestacijski dijabetes i visoki tlak koji me prate u trudnocama.

Nisam napisala zasto sam imala carski 4x jer sam to vec napisala na par mjesta na forumu, ako nisi znala trebala si pitati prije ovakvog komentara.

A ovo o imanju jos djece, mogla si mi komotno odmah noz u srce zabiti, manje bi boljelo   :Sad:

----------


## Marsupilami

> Tako da, Marsupilami, nije ti to neka garancija, ali slažem se da bi trebala tužiti etičko povjerenstvo, jer tko su oni da odlučuju o tvojoj sudbini i da te sile da se podvrgavaš još jednoj operaciji, a već si mogla zaboraviti da si to napravila.


Istina da postoji podvezivanje jajovoda (samo podvezivanje) i mogucnost da ih se potpuno razdvoji (presjece).
O tome treba porazgovarati s lijecnikom prije operacije, mnoge zene to neznaju.  :/

----------


## Marsupilami

> Ima danas dovoljno metoda kontracepcije koje nisu tako invazivne, a da nisu niti abortivne. Ako i nisu 100% sigurne, kombinacijom dviju metoda može se mirno živjeti. Uostalom, što je u životu 100%?


ljiljan@ draga, ja sam mislila da me malo bolje poznas  :/ 
Tipkale smo na vjerskom topicu pa sam mislila da znas moje stavove.

Podvezivanje jajovoda nije abortivno sredstvo kontracepcije, da je ne bih ni razmisljala o njemu, to je sigurno.
U slucaju mene i mog supruga ne postoji nijedno (barem nama prihvatljivo) sredstvo kontracepcije koje bi mi mogli kombinirati, to je lijecnicki dokazano i to je nepromjenjivo stanje.
Jedino sto nam preostaje su invazivne metode i stvarno nije u redu preispitivati necije odluke, barem ne oko tako intimne stvari  :/

----------


## MGrubi

> kombinacijom dviju metoda može se mirno živjeti. Uostalom, što je u životu 100%?


kondom -dijafragma
ili 
kondom - antibejbi pil. ?

----------


## Snjeska

Ja sam rodila dva puta na carski,
obje komplicirane trudnoće, različite komplikacije i dr. me uvjerava da bi bila šteta da ne budem više trudna :/ 

a ja...






ne znam :/

----------


## maca faca

*Jedino sto nam preostaje su invazivne metode i stvarno nije u redu preispitivati necije odluke, barem ne oko tako intimne stvari * 

pozdravljam tvoje vjerske svjetonadzore, ali ovdje se raspravlja o svemu, pobogu forum *F O R U M!*

----------


## Marsupilami

maca faca, ti u odgovoru meni nisi raspravljala o svemu i svacemu nego si meni osobno sugerirala da cu mozda htjeti jednoga dana imati jos djece i da postoje razlicite metode kontracepcije.

Ovo sto si sada citirala nije bilo upuceno tebi nego ljiljani, par postova prije si osudjivala ZO da je moj advokat, a sada ti radis istu stvar sa mojim obracanjem ljiljani.


Da si samo htjela raspravljati onda ne bi mene citirala i meni se obracala.
Tu je razlika, znam ja sto je forum, hvala sto si me podsjetila na to iako nije bilo potrebno, pogotovo ne takvim nacinom kao da sam maloumna  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Sto ti zapravo zelis od nas zeno Bozja? :?

----------


## bfamily

> *Jedino sto nam preostaje su invazivne metode i stvarno nije u redu preispitivati necije odluke, barem ne oko tako intimne stvari * 
> 
> pozdravljam tvoje vjerske svjetonadzore, ali ovdje se raspravlja o svemu, pobogu forum *F O R U M!*


Imaš pravo, ovo je forum na kojim se razgovara i raspravlja; mirno (većinom   :Grin:  ) i prijateljski. 

Daj ženo cool down.

----------


## Felix

cure molim vas da smanjite tenzije.
tema je koliko puta se moze roditi carskim rezom.
ako krene u off topic, kljucam.

----------


## TONI

Šogorica od četiri poroda imala tri carska i rekli su joj da se - ako je sve ostalo ok - može ići i na četvrti carski.

----------


## ljiljan@

> ljiljan@ prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ima danas dovoljno metoda kontracepcije koje nisu tako invazivne, a da nisu niti abortivne.
> 
> 
> jel možeš, molim te, pojasniti što si mislila pod *nisu niti abortivne*?


Da ne uništavaju već začeto, kao npr. spirala. Naime do začeća dolazi u jajovodu iz kojeg se zametak spušta u maternicu. Svako strano tijelo u maternici veličine već zrna graha djeluje na način da sprečava da se zametak ugnijezdi u maternici i započne svoj razvoj. Zato spirala djeluje abortivno. Čitala sam o ovome članak nekadašnjeg liječnika sa Svetog Duha dr. Benića. Je li nesporazum riješen?  :Kiss:

----------


## ljiljan@

> ljiljan@ draga, ja sam mislila da me malo bolje poznas  :/ 
> Tipkale smo na vjerskom topicu pa sam mislila da znas moje stavove.
> 
> Podvezivanje jajovoda nije abortivno sredstvo kontracepcije, da je ne bih ni razmisljala o njemu, to je sigurno.
> :/


Nisam niti mislila da jest. Ali je invazivno. Ne preispitujem tvoje odluke samo ti na temelju vlastitog primjera mogu reći da ćeš možda kad ti djeca porastu poželjeti još jedno malo djetešce. To se dogodilo meni i osjećala sam potrebu da te potaknem da razmisliš. Tome i služi forum, zar ne?

----------


## ljiljan@

Ja sam dva puta rodila na carski. Drugi puta (s 40 godina) bilo mi je mnogo manje bolno i oporavila sam se za tri dana. Prvi puta (s 26 godina) mjesec dana ustajala sam se iz kreveta uz pridržavanje a trbuh mi je parala ošta bol.
Nema pravila i nijedan liječnik neće, ako sve protekne u redu, zabraniti i slijedeći carski. Ali svima je jasno da je rizik pri slijedećoj trudnoći i porodu nešto povećan ako se rodi na carski.

----------


## Marsupilami

> Marsupilami prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ljiljan@ draga, ja sam mislila da me malo bolje poznas  :/ 
> Tipkale smo na vjerskom topicu pa sam mislila da znas moje stavove.
> 
> Podvezivanje jajovoda nije abortivno sredstvo kontracepcije, da je ne bih ni razmisljala o njemu, to je sigurno.
> :/
> 
> ...


I evo ga opet   :Crying or Very sad:  odustajem   :Sad: 

Bog vas blagoslovio

----------


## cvijeta73

Marsupilami, ja te u potpunosti razumijem. potraži dobrog odvjetnika i s njim izvidi da li imaš osnove za tužbu protiv bolnice. nadam se da ćeš satisfakciju što su ti priuštili još jednu operaciju i još jednu narkozu, barem dobiti u vidu novčane odštete. a ako nećeš, bar ćeš znati da si probala, za sve obitelji koje se nađu u sličnoj situaciji.   :Love:  

nisam ni znala da za tako nešto treba tražiti odobrenje etičkog povjerenstva, bez obzira na razloge.  :?

----------


## cvijeta73

> Ne preispitujem tvoje odluke samo ti na temelju vlastitog primjera mogu reći da ćeš možda kad ti djeca porastu poželjeti još jedno malo djetešce. To se dogodilo meni i osjećala sam potrebu da te potaknem da razmisliš. Tome i služi forum, zar ne?


znam da ne bih trebala, ali puknuti ću ako ne napišem.

ne mogu vjerovati da baš ti pišeš ovakav post??? pa jesi li barem pročitala što je marsupilami napisala par postova prije, ako već preispituješ njenu odluku??? i još se usuđuješ napisati "malo djetešce"   :Evil or Very Mad:  

nikad me nitko u mom forumaškom stažu nije naljutio kao ti, sad, ovdje, i još nikad nisam doživjela ovakav stupanj netolerancije i bezosjećajnosti, kao u ovom tvom postu.   :Sad:

----------


## Danka_

potpisujem cvijetu. suzdržat ću se od daljnjih komentara. plače mi se.

----------


## ana.m

*ljiljana*  :Mad:   :Nope:  . Čitaš li ti uopće što ljudi pišu????

----------


## Deaedi

:Nope:

----------


## ina33

> ne znam koliko puta se može na carski, znam samo da je preporučljivo čekati dvije godine barem prije nove trudnoče, iako je moja susjeda rodila drugi put na carski nakon godinu dana i eno je, živa i zdrava(fizički, u ovo drugo ne ulazim)


Čula sam često i mišljenje - nakon godinu dana.

----------


## Rene2

> Čula sam često i mišljenje - nakon godinu dana.


Jel ti to nama nešto pokušavaš reći?   :Raspa:

----------


## M&A

Evo informacija koje sam pokupila od mog ginekologa u toku zadnje trudnoce.

Na carski se preporuca do tri puta,sto ne znaci da ne moze i vise,sve ovisi o zdravstvenom stanju zene.
Ne znaci ako je prvi porod na carski,da ce biti i svi sljedeci ili ako je prvi bio normalan da mozda sljedeci nece biti na carski.
Ja sam dva poroda obavila normalno s epi,a treci je bio po odluci doktora planirani carski koji se pretvorio u hitan carski.
Planirani carski je kirurski lakse izvediv od hitnog carskog. 
Carski se izvodi pod lokalnom anastezijom tako da ste svjesni svega i cujete prvi plac vase bebe,osim iznimno ako tijekom carskog dodje do komplikacija onda dobijete potpunu anasteziju.
Carski nije nikakva moda i nije laksi od normalnog poroda jer ipak je to operacija (troslojni rez,svaki od cca 15 cm) i oporavak je puno duzi nego nakon normalnog poroda.
Nakon carskog trudnoca se ne preporuca za godinu dana.
Uz podrsku bolnickog osoblja i primjerene lijekove protiv bolova iako ste rodile na carski mozete svoju bebu dojiti od prvog trena s tim da nakon normalnog podroda mlijeko dobijete otprilike nakon dva-tri dana,a nakon carskog nakon cetiri-pet.

----------


## ljiljan@

> *ljiljana*   . Čitaš li ti uopće što ljudi pišu????


Blagi Bože! Nisam čitala. Hvala ti ana,m!
 :shock: 
Ovaj tvoj upis me ponukao da pročitam pažljivo Marsupmilamine postove. U ta dva retka koja su mi promakla sadržana je cijela jedna životna tragedija.
Marsupmilami, oprosti, nisam te htjela povrijediti.
Neću se više uključivati u rasprave ako nemam vremena proučiti sve upise.

----------


## tina1975

Moj ginekolog mi je rekao da je do sada najvise imao 5 carskih na jednoj zeni. Zena je veliki vernik i nece da koristi kontaracepciju tako da ne znam do kada ce uspeti ovako.

A sad nevezano za temu: sto ste se okomile na ovu *macu facu* sto je spomenula pusenje. I ja sam protivnik pusenja, ali sam za demokraciju i definitivno protiv osudjivanja ljudi (znate ono sa bacanjem prvog kamena bla bla bla - btw ja sam ateista, ali mi se ucinilo zgodno ovo iz biblije za ovu priliku
Molim vas nemojte sad drvlje i kamenje na mene zbog mog komentara posto sam samo htela reci da treba da se postuje licni izbor ljudi  :Smile:

----------


## baby_eve

> Moj ginekolog mi je rekao da je do sada najvise imao 5 carskih na jednoj zeni. Zena je veliki vernik i nece da koristi kontaracepciju tako da ne znam do kada ce uspeti ovako.
> 
> A sad nevezano za temu: sto ste se okomile na ovu *macu facu* sto je spomenula pusenje. I ja sam protivnik pusenja, ali sam za demokraciju i definitivno protiv osudjivanja ljudi (znate ono sa bacanjem prvog kamena bla bla bla - btw ja sam ateista, ali mi se ucinilo zgodno ovo iz biblije za ovu priliku
> Molim vas nemojte sad drvlje i kamenje na mene zbog mog komentara posto sam samo htela reci da treba da se postuje licni izbor ljudi


svakom njegovo iliti - ko voli nek izvoli. Ja ne pusim, MM pusi, pa sta onda...stvar slobodne volje

nego...carski...
definitivno oporavak duze traje. Ja se nisam mogla normalno sjesti i dici cijela 3 tjedna, a jos i sada nakon 2 mj. se boli i svrbi oziljak kada su promjene vremena i viiiiiiiidi se  :Sad:

----------


## ina33

> nego...carski...
> definitivno oporavak duze traje. Ja se nisam mogla normalno sjesti i dici cijela 3 tjedna, a jos i sada nakon 2 mj. se boli i svrbi oziljak kada su promjene vremena i viiiiiiiidi se


Uh... Ja imala carski i sutradan normalno sjedila, mislim da sam za par dana normalno sjedala i dizala se. Ožiljak se vidi, ali svakim danom je nekako sve bolji, ali ništa me ne boli, jako rijetko zasvrbucka. Kod mene je najveći problem u oporavku bio uroinfekt od katetera (moja "native" bakterija koje se nisam mogla riješiti je gurnuta na više), a problemi s bubrezima će mi ostati vjerojatno (ne znam jesam li ih tek sad skužila jer sam krenula u intenzivniju obradu, ili je to nastalo nakon operacije). Curama s MPO-a je obično odgovor da je OK započet s postupcima nakon godine dana od carskog (biće računaju da neće upalit iz prve, tko bi znao).

----------


## ina33

Ili za starije žene skraćuju tu preporuku, računajući da nema puno vremena za čekanje... Uglavnom, koliko sam ja skužila, preporuke variraju od 2 godine ili 1 godine.

----------


## M&A

> nego...carski...
> definitivno oporavak duze traje. Ja se nisam mogla normalno sjesti i dici cijela 3 tjedna, a jos i sada nakon 2 mj. se boli i svrbi oziljak kada su promjene vremena i viiiiiiiidi se


 :/ kod tebe stvarno zeznuto.
ja sam drugi dan sjedila normalno, peti dan otpustana sa skidanjem svako druge kopce,nakon tjedan dana skinute preostale kopce te srednji i oba krajnja konca.
mjesec dana izbjegavanja naglog ustajanja,nosenja stvari tezih od bebe i kupanja (samo tusiranje i ne duze od pet minuta).
nikakvih bolova ni svrbeza tijekom srastavanja(pamucni ves obavezno) i nikakva reakcija na vremenske promjene.
sad nakon 4 i po mjeseca vidljiva samo tanka roza linija koje ce kako su mi rekli postepeno izblijediti u roku godinu dana.

----------


## MGrubi

> Ili za starije žene skraćuju tu preporuku, računajući da nema puno vremena za čekanje... Uglavnom, koliko sam ja skužila, preporuke variraju od 2 godine ili 1 godine.


moj dr. je reka najmanje od poroda do začeča 18mj
što duže to bolje
jer maternica ima više vremena zacijeliti šav
što je razmak manji to se povećava šansa za pucanjem šava

----------


## ina33

> :/ kod tebe stvarno zeznuto.
> ja sam drugi dan sjedila normalno, peti dan otpustana sa skidanjem svako druge kopce,nakon tjedan dana skinute preostale kopce te srednji i oba krajnja konca.
> mjesec dana izbjegavanja naglog ustajanja,nosenja stvari tezih od bebe i kupanja (samo tusiranje i ne duze od pet minuta).
> nikakvih bolova ni svrbeza tijekom srastavanja(pamucni ves obavezno) i nikakva reakcija na vremenske promjene.
> sad nakon 4 i po mjeseca vidljiva samo tanka roza linija koje ce kako su mi rekli postepeno izblijediti u roku godinu dana.


Kod mene slično, jedino što nisam imala te kopče - na SD-u šiju sada nekim koncem koji se sam resorbira (nema skidanja punata).

----------


## Anci

Ja se baš ne sjećam da sam sjedila   :Grin:   već drugi dan, ali nešto sam bila u poluležećem.
Konce sam vadila prvi put, drugi put sam imala ove resorbirajuće ko ina. Kod mene je razmak od poroda do začeća bio nekih 19, 20 mj.

Ali oporavila sam se brzo. Znam da sma L. išla kupiti cipele kad je J, imala 10 dana. 
No, to ovisi, nije svakome isto  :Smile:

----------


## leonisa

dizanje, setnja, pranje nakon 24
tusranje nakon 48 i nakon toga, taj dan
prelazak u drugu sobu, nosim dio svojih stvari
setnja do prizemlja u staru sobu pozdravit cure 
i ono sto sam cijelo vrijeme cekala, drzim L. u narucju, dizem se s njom, sjedam, zaboravljam na bol....

ono sto me izludjuje je osjetljivost na promjenu vremena.
pa svrab sava.
pa ako cesem sav, a vidi me netko ko me ne zna  :Grin:  
osjecaj napuhanosti.
priraslice.
srastanje jajnika s materncom.
bruh.
....

----------


## Anci

Pa i mene to zna još uvijek svrbit   :Grin:  
Ko baba pred kišu   :Grin:

----------


## Anci

Moje prve riječi su bile, nakon što sam se probudila: Boliiii!

----------


## leonisa

moje (jer sam vidjela MM na izlazu iz sale, na putu u shok sobu)- presretna sam, savrsena je.

infuziju analgetika sam jos tamo trazila da mi skinu jer me peklo ko sam vrag a  3 kanile su mi fakat bile previse.

u podne (L. je rodjena u 10:30) sam presla na intenzivnu, a to je znacilo: kad prestan spinalna i osjetim noge, pa  sav  :Grin:  , podupiruci se nogama, uz pomoc 2 sestre, sama prebaciti na drugi krevet.

----------


## DANI***

Ja sam imala opću anesteziju i probudila sam se na putu za intenzivnu njegu. Prve rijeći su mi bile: 'kako je moja beba??, a kad sam začula glas svog muža koji je rekao: 'Zdrav je i predivan', ponovo sam zatvorila oći. Sječam se da sam cijelu noć tražila nešto protiv bolova, jer su bili užasni, bebicu sam na žalost tek vidjela 20 sati nakon poroda i to doslovno na dvije minute jer je morao biti na neonatalogiji. Ustala sam se 24 sata poslje operacije, a treći dan bila premještena na odjel i sama hodala do sobe, a taj sam dan i počela sam ići na neonatalogiju dojiti svoju bebu  :Heart:

----------


## kljucic

Dakle, natrag na temu...   :Grin:  

Preporuka je 3 carska, 4. je već riskantan, ali sve ovisi o ženi. Ima ih koje su rodile i više puta.
Mojoj frendici su (u Petrovoj) nakon 3. podvezali jajovode. Odobrila je lječnička komisija (iako to rade ženama 35+, ona ima 30 i "zanimljivu" anamnezu). Jedino mi nije jasno zašto je njen muž morao potpisat pristanak. Sigurno i za to pravilo imaju razlog.
Preporuka je ne zanijeti 3 godine, min godinu dana od carskog. Ženska koja je bila sa mnom u sobi zanijela je 3 mjeseca nakon carskog. Ne znam kako je to završilo....

Oporavak i dolazak mlijeka su isto vrlo individualni. Rodila sam u PONEDJELJAK. Kad sam se probudila, vikala sam "Dajte mi neke droooooge!", misleći, naravno, na neke pejkilere (da ne bi bilo   :Grin:  ) i bila sam na voltaren injekcijama 3 dana (beba je bila na intenzivnoj, pa nisam dojila). Ona koju su mi dali ujutro djelovala bi mi cijeli dan. 
Drugi dan sam ustala, oprala se i navečer su me već katapultirali iz intenzivne. Također je drugi dan (u utorak) krenuo kolostrum i počela sam sa ručnim masiranjem i izdajanjem. 
U srijedu sam već hodala do intenzivne vidjet L. 
Kad sam ju u četvrtak donijeli u sobu, više me ništa nije boljelo, a injekcije sam odbijala zbog mlijeka (iako nismo uspjeli dojit). U nedjelju su mi izvadili kopče. Vrlo brzo sam se oporavila. Neću navodit što sam sve bila kadra radit da ne bi bilo...

I mislim da je rasprava vaginalni vs. carski nepotrebna. Ja sam svim srcem željela rodit vaginalno, dapače, PRIRODNO (spremala sam se u VŽ na stolčić), ali netko je htio da bude drugačije. 
"Svatko ima svoje raaaaazloooogeee i kad razlozi ne pooostoooojeee...."
 :Sing:

----------


## Anci

> moje (jer sam vidjela MM na izlazu iz sale, na putu u shok sobu)- presretna sam, savrsena je.
> 
> infuziju analgetika sam jos tamo trazila da mi skinu jer me peklo ko sam vrag a  3 kanile su mi fakat bile previse.
> 
> u podne (L. je rodjena u 10:30) sam presla na intenzivnu, a to je znacilo: kad prestan spinalna i osjetim noge, pa  sav  , podupiruci se nogama, uz pomoc 2 sestre, sama prebaciti na drugi krevet.


A ja sam imala opću.
Bila sam totalno drogirana   :Grin:  
Rekla sam već ovdje da su mi donijeli bebu, a se toga sve nešto kroz maglu sjećam. Pa sam žicala da mi je opet donesu. Jer se ne sjećam   :Rolling Eyes:   :Grin:

----------


## dorotea24

Inače nije kanila nego braunila. Kanila služi za neke druge stvari, a braunila se uvodi u venu. Samo malo offtopic  :Grin:

----------


## leonisa

tnx
(ne znam zas su je tak zvali :/ )

----------


## dorotea24

Kanila ide u otvor na dušniku, a braunila u venu. Slični su nazivi pa se možda netko zabunio

----------


## ljiljan@

Prije šesnaest godina službeno je bilo preporučljivo najviše dva puta na carski. Danas službeno tri puta. Kažem "službeno" jer je svaki organizam priča za sebe i liječničke preporuke daju se vjerojatno na bazi tipičnih slučajeva ili nekakvog prosjeka.
Slično kao kad sam pitala liječnika da li smijem u trudnoću s miomom. Odgovor je bio vrlo oprezan - u stilu da miom može praviti probleme u trudnoći, ali da je on osobno vidio mnogo gorih slučajeva mioma, a da je trudnoća ipak dobro završila.
Mislim da ostaje na svakom od nas da procijeni rizik (a on je sa svakim slijedećim carskim objektivno veći, ali ipak subjektivan) i koliko ti znači ono što prihvaćanjem rizika dobivaš. I naravno ostaje i pitanje vjere, bilo u volju Svevišnjega, svoje tijelo,  ili već kako tko... 
Prirodni porod jest najbolji...osim u slučajevima kad carski rez spašava živote - tada je bolji carski.
A procjenu što je u datom trenutku bolje ja bih ostavila liječniku. Ipak medicina traje šest godina i još nekoliko godina specijalizacije...sve to ih čini za mene prilično vjerodostojnima.
Činjenica je da je danas daleko manja smrtnost pri porodu nego u doba kad su sve žene rađale kod kuće.

----------


## samba

Ja sam 2 put rodila carskim rezom. Prvi puta me jako bolilo i oporavak je bio dulji. Drugi puta, osim što sam prestala disati, 2 dana bila na aparatima, zarezali bebu po glavi (to sam poslikala da imam za uspomenu  :Evil or Very Mad:  ), i prehladila se jer sam praktički ta 2 dana u šokari bila gola, pa sam kašljala i naprezala ranu nenormalno, 4 dan dobila temperaturu i lagala da ju nemam kako bi uopće sa svojim djetetom koje je imalo jaku žuticu mogla doma, što ono htjedoh reći, e da, drugi puta me puno manje boljelo i puno brže sam se oporavila, fizički. Psihički se od carskih oporaviti neću nikad i to je glavni razlog što više nikada neću imati dijete, a tako bi htjela... e pa sad, vi vidite, što vam draže... Meni 2 puta dosta..

----------


## Danka_

> Prirodni porod jest najbolji...osim u slučajevima kad carski rez spašava živote - tada je bolji carski.


Ne želim secirati svaku tvoju riječ, ali pretpostavljam da kad kažeš "spašava živote", misliš također i na spašavanje zdravlja...?

Jer ako bi jedini kriterij bilo puko preživljavanje, onda mnogi carski rezovi ne bi bili napravljeni. Ali bi neka djeca i neke majke, iako živi, imali različite zdravstvene probleme, često veoma ozbiljne. Po meni, u takvim situacijama prirodni porod nikako nije bolji od carskog reza, dapače, lošiji je.

----------


## ana.m

> Pa i mene to zna još uvijek svrbit   
> Ko baba pred kišu


I meni tako.   :Laughing:  
I znam se ko luda češat kako me nekad svrbi.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## baby_eve

> I mislim da je rasprava vaginalni vs. carski nepotrebna. Ja sam svim srcem željela rodit vaginalno, dapače, PRIRODNO (spremala sam se u VŽ na stolčić), ali netko je htio da bude drugačije. 
> "Svatko ima svoje raaaaazloooogeee i kad razlozi ne pooostoooojeee...."


Potpisujem!

ja sam htjela svim srcem roditi prirodno, a MM je cak prosao i tecaj i sve smo se spremali, ali priroda je htjela drugacije, a nije dolazilo u obzir da ugrozim zivot S. radi prir. poroda, tako da smo na kraju isle na carski.

Kakve to kopce vi cure ste imale? Meni na Sv. Duhu nisu nista vadili - konci su sami izasli i raspali se  :?

----------


## Marsupilami

> Kakve to kopce vi cure ste imale? Meni na Sv. Duhu nisu nista vadili - konci su sami izasli i raspali se  :?


U Petrovoj ih stavljaju, izgledaju kao male klamerice.
Vade se 6. dan i to sestra glavna radi.
Ranu ti osim nje nitko ni ne gleda nakon poroda, zavoj se prvi puta skida tek za skidanje tih kopcica, izuzetak je kada imate dren koji se skida 2. dan pa se onda i rana previja.

----------


## Marsupilami

dren se ne skida nego vadi  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ana.m

> kljucic prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> I mislim da je rasprava vaginalni vs. carski nepotrebna. Ja sam svim srcem željela rodit vaginalno, dapače, PRIRODNO (spremala sam se u VŽ na stolčić), ali netko je htio da bude drugačije. 
> "Svatko ima svoje raaaaazloooogeee i kad razlozi ne pooostoooojeee...."
> 
> 
> 
> Potpisujem!
> ...


Slažem se.
I moja velika želja je bila prirodan porod i mislim da cijeli život neću prežaliti što nisam iskusila pravi prirodan porod.
Ali ipak, bitnije od toga mi je to da je moja cura dobro.
Tko zna što se moglo desiti da sam npr. inzistirala da idemo do kraja pa kud puklo.  :/

----------


## bebamatija

Pozdrav svima,
Ja sam rodila na carski, prvu kcer, po preporuci svog ginekologa, jer je ona bila dosta velika-4.600 i 55cm a ja prilicno "stara" za prvorotkinju- 33god!
Nakon 8 mjeseci sam zatrudnila no, imala sam spontani 3 mjeseca kasnije. Pet mjeseci nakon spontanog sam ponovo zatrudnila i evo cekam svoju drugu kcer koja samo sto nije stigla  :Kiss:  
Ne znam da li ce i drugi porod biti na carski, za par dana idem kod svog doktora i tad ce ON valjda odluciti kako cemo obaviti ovaj porod. 
Kako u prvoj trudnoci nisam osjetila nista od predporodjajnih muka, naime dosla sam se javiti u bolnicu a dok. koji me primio  skuzio je da ima slobodnu salu i poslao me na stol sat vremena nakon prijavka, ovaj put bih zeljela da sve bude nekako "suptilnije", bar da osjetim trudove, pucanje vodenjaka ... bilo sta!
Mislite li da trazim nemoguce?
Strah me je, jako se plasim svega sto me ceka (u 39 tjedan sam usla), beba je velika i ovaj put, strah me je komplikacija ali i toga da ne ostanem zakinuta za taj osjecaj prirodnog poroda. 
Ne zelim reci da mi nedostaje bolova, toga je bilo i previse prvih dana nakon operacije, ali ovaj put zelim to izvesti sama, prirodno, bar pokusati...
Oprostite na dugackom postu...frka mi je!

----------


## taMarelica

2002. imala dosta tesku klasicnu operaciju, ciste, polipi i miomi, dakle rez je otprilike na mjestu gdje bi mogao biti i carski.  oporavak je trajao oko pola godine. 
sad sam trudna i moram priznati da se bojim prirodnog poroda, ne zbog sebe, vec zbog bebice  i ne zelim ama bas NISTA reskirati vezano uz porod - a jos sam MPO trudnica. pretpostavljam da se  klasicna operacija racuna kao jedan carski... zna li netko odgovor na moje pitanje ? :? 

hvala.   :Heart:

----------


## laumi

Strašno mi je ovo kako Marsupilami nisu dozvolili sterilizaciju u Petrovoj. Ja sam imala 3 carska u Vinogradskoj i nakon trećeg sam zatražila sterilizaciju, ne zato što ne želim više djece, nego zato što ne želim riskirati, i nije bilo nikakvih problema. A tada sam imala 28 godina. I nitko nije spominjao nikakvo etičko povjerenstvo.

----------


## Marsupilami

> Strašno mi je ovo kako Marsupilami nisu dozvolili sterilizaciju u Petrovoj. Ja sam imala 3 carska u Vinogradskoj i nakon trećeg sam zatražila sterilizaciju, ne zato što ne želim više djece, nego zato što ne želim riskirati, i nije bilo nikakvih problema. A tada sam imala 28 godina. I nitko nije spominjao nikakvo etičko povjerenstvo.


Eh draga moja, blago tebi  :Smile: 
Ja sam treci carski imala u Vinogradskoj, to je bila 4. trudnoca i prije zahvata mi je prof. Herman rekao da nema problema za sterilizaciju a kada sam se probudila u intenzivnoj obavjestili su me samo da su mi uklonili lijevi jajnik jer je bio pun cisti a kada sam pitala za sterilizaciju doktor me sokirano pogledao i rekao "ma kakva sterilizacija, premladi ste za to"   :Rolling Eyes: 
Slavni dr. Tuckar, pametniji od ravnatelja klinike   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## babyboys

ja sam drugo dijete rodila carskim, jer sam morala.
imam dioptriju -6, strobizam i još svašta.
moja ginica je imala jeno vrlo jednostavno pitanje, nakon što sam se ja rasplakala jer neću roditi prirodno :*a želite li vi vidjeti svoju bebu , gledati svoju djecu kako rastu?*

naime, ko vlikih - dioptrija od rasta tlak u očima i može oći do odvajanja mežnice - rezultat - ja slijepa - zauvijek.

tako da iskreno mislim da carski ponekad spašava i zdravlje.

----------


## laumi

> laumi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Strašno mi je ovo kako Marsupilami nisu dozvolili sterilizaciju u Petrovoj. Ja sam imala 3 carska u Vinogradskoj i nakon trećeg sam zatražila sterilizaciju, ne zato što ne želim više djece, nego zato što ne želim riskirati, i nije bilo nikakvih problema. A tada sam imala 28 godina. I nitko nije spominjao nikakvo etičko povjerenstvo.
> 
> 
> Eh draga moja, blago tebi 
> Ja sam treci carski imala u Vinogradskoj, to je bila 4. trudnoca i prije zahvata mi je prof. Herman rekao da nema problema za sterilizaciju a kada sam se probudila u intenzivnoj obavjestili su me samo da su mi uklonili lijevi jajnik jer je bio pun cisti a kada sam pitala za sterilizaciju doktor me sokirano pogledao i rekao "ma kakva sterilizacija, premladi ste za to"  
> Slavni dr. Tuckar, pametniji od ravnatelja klinike


Nevjerojatno! I ja sam razgovarala s Hermanom. A Tuckar mi nikad nije bio simpatičan.

----------


## babyboys

mene je Herman operirao.
kad su mi vadili konce, doktor se čudio kako je napravio mali rez. i sad se dve godine kasnije ništa ne vidi...  :D

----------


## navi

Ja sam imala 2 carska, razmak 15,5 mjeseci jedan od drugog.
Na kontrolnom pregledu mi je doc rekao da je sve odlično zaraslo i da se mogu odmah odlučiti za još jednu bebu, naravno ako želim...
Da li želim? Želim, ali ne odmah, a i to nije tema.

Uglavnom, netko je već napisao, nije toliko bitan broj carskih nego kako su napravljeni.

Marsupilami   :Heart:

----------


## KATALENIĆ

I ja sam imala dva carska i ginić mi je rekao da mi ne preporuča da ostanem više trudna i da rodim.   :Crying or Very sad:   Na drugom carskom su me nakon 2 sata morali ponovno otvarati, još dan danas mi nitko nije objasnio zašto... nešto su krivo napravili, imala sam unutarnje krvarenje. Kao to se često događa na drugom carskom ( tako mi je rekao doktor koji mi ga je radio ). Tako da sam dobila savjet da mi je dosta dvoje djece i da se dobro zaštitim svaki put. Naravno da smo MM i ja htjeli još djece ali ne znam da li je pametno riskirati. Nisam ni jednom ja inzistirala na carskom, tako su doktori u Varaždinu odlučili.   :Sad:

----------


## Poslid

Molim da se držite teme ovog topika.

Nastavak sam splitala u drugu temu http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...4776&start=100

----------


## Mingola

> dren se ne skida nego vadi


to me bolilo više od svega oko carskog   :Sad:

----------


## Marion

Ja sam dvaput rodila carskim. Pri otpustanju iz bolnice glavni lekar je rekao vidimo se na trecem.

Ja se ne usudjujem, ova dva sam jedva prezivela. 

Iako mi se povremeno prikrade jaka zelja za jos jednim bebacom.

----------


## Magdalena777

Pozz
Ja sam imala 3 carska.Prva 2 su bila prije 11 i 9 godina, a 3. je bio prije 1,5mjesec. Nakon prvog i drugog oporavk mi je bio paklen! Užasno me sve boljelo i mislila sam - e nikada više!!!! - Ali, naravno da sam sve bolove zaboravila i ponovo poželjela bebicu. Ovaj carski, zadnji, kao da nisam ni imala! Sve mi je nekako bilo lakše, od buđenja iz anestezije, ustajanja, samostalnog hodanja, kupanja,dojenja....ma sve mi je bilo super! Nemam pojma zašto me i ovaj put nije boljelo kao prethodna dva puta?!?! Sad.....poželim i četvrti carski, ali nemam pojma da li bi mi liječnici savjetovali tako nešto. Nisam imala nikakvih komplikacija u trudnoćama, sve je bilo za 5! Na carske sam morala, jer se nedovoljno otvaram za prirodni porod i sve to predugo traje. Iz tog razloga sam rodila 1.put na carski, 2.i3.put sam morala, zbog prethodna 2. Ako ima netko, tko je bio na 4.carskom, molim da mi malo opiše stanje nakon operacije. (naravno, ne bih odmah ostala trudna...čekala bih barem godinu dana : ))

----------


## hanumica fata

meni bas jutros pricala jedna starija zena, ozbiljna, iskusna i majka dvoje odrasle djece, o svojoj prijateljici koja je *PET* puta rodila na carski rez?!?!!!
nakon cetvrtog su joj ljekari rekli, dosta, vise ne radimo, stop. 
ali eto, zena je imala nesavladivu zelju za jos jednim djetetom...
nakon sto sam ja izrazila sumnju kako je sve to moguce, i kako tijelo poslije toga izgleda, jos sam saznala da zena ni ne izgleda tako lose, jedan oziljak je vidljiv, inace u sauni moze bez blama da se skine...
meni je kao covjeku i kao biologu tesko shvatljivo da ljudsko tkivo bas toliko toga moze da podnese, ali eto, sve je ocigledno jako individualno.

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Jako, jako individualno jer moja je rodica nakon 1. carskog imala određene komplikacije u trbušnoj šupljini kao posljedicu operacije (prirastanje tkiva), a drugi je carski jedva preživjela uz zapetljaj crijeva i još svašta nešto. Još jedna trudnoća nije dolazila u obzir po cijenu života. Ja nisam imala nikavih problema tokom oporavaka od moja 2 carska i u razgovorima o mogućem još jednom niko od ljekara (a konsultovala sam nekoliko) nije imao primjedbi.

----------


## liam

ah ja samo moram napisati da se divim svima koji ste prezivjeli jer vidim da moja tri prirodna i drip nisu nista naspram vasih muka nakon carskog :Smile: svaka cast ja sto se teme tice znam da mojoj sestricni su zabranili nakon drugog carskog, ali to vjerojatno ima veze sa mnogocime osim carskog kao carskog

----------

